# Good prices for kayak cart wheels (homemade carts)



## Hannibal

Built another kayak cart for my second kayak (Prowler 13) and wasn't about to be gouged again by Home Depot so I ran down to the neighborhood tractor supply. They had a lot of applicable size wheels at great prices. Give them a look if building your own.

Just a couple links:

10" pneumatic wheel/tire = $4.88/each
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/...ategoryDisplay

13" pneumatic wheel/tire = $14.49/each
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/...g=true&cFlag=1


----------



## narfpoit

Harbor frieght usually has the 10" wheels for $4.90 as well.


----------



## bbcroaker

Did you use plastic or metal wheels.
Thinking plastic would be better if you carry the cart with you in the yak,Also what do yo use for axles/


----------



## AL_N_VB

I got a new/used set of the Fish-N-Mate wheels just laying around. They were replaced by Rolleez tires. 

$30.00 or 6 new/used plastic Plano / tackle boxes takes the wheels.


----------



## Hannibal

bbcroaker said:


> Did you use plastic or metal wheels.
> Thinking plastic would be better if you carry the cart with you in the yak,Also what do yo use for axles/


They are rubber. I think they were originally meant for a riding lawnmower or something along those lines. I have no concerns about it nicking up the inside of my kayak.

For axles - I used 5/8" threaded steel rod. That way I could just slip on a washer and lock nut to keep it in place along the PVC housing.


----------



## narfpoit

If you can find one with nylon bearings you can save yourself some maintenance but the standard ones have worked fine for me so far. And I just used an old curtain rod I found in the trash for an axle.


----------



## bbcroaker

Thanx just wanted to see what you all used.
I mad one also during the lull days of winter .
I made it klind of high so I could slip it under the kayak while it still is loaded on the truck and then just roll it off and go.
I found out it was kind of difficult to load on the shore when I come back in though. On my trial run I had to pull the yak up and set it on a fallen down tree which worked good but I'll have yo carry a tree with me if I launch other places,


----------



## redgrappler

Can someone post pics of the axle assembly if possible? Also, where would you get the 5/8 threaded steel rod?


----------



## Hannibal

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/Kayak Cart/102_0377.jpg


----------



## Hannibal

Here is a direct link (I think) to a quick sketch I did that should show you some of the specifics.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k163/WSigafoose/Kayak Cart/CartAxle.jpg

PS - you can buy thr 5/8" threaded rod at any Lowes or Home Depot store. Depending on the width of your cart, you may have to cut a peice off (PITA) or just leave a little overhang past each wheel (easier).


----------



## Hannibal

Also, what you can't see (and I didn't try to sketch) is that there is another hex nut between the inside set of fender washers and the wheel. This way, when you pop the wheels off (to store inside the hull), the axle stays in place and doesn't get offcentered. Locking nuts work best but are a pain to get on and threaded all the way down. But they will not back off.


----------



## redgrappler

Thanks man! I will try to make one this weekend if I get the time.


----------

